# Soft or Hard



## 2BLITZED4U (Nov 10, 2007)

Are pot plants a soft wood or hard wood ? i want to do some cutting and i think i bought the wrong stim-root i have #3 witch is for hardwood plants wrong stuff?


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 10, 2007)

hard wood is like for trees, but try it , it will be ok. plants can root without any, just dont use too much, it can only help, but if you can wait, just get any normal root hormone, and youll be fine.


----------



## 2BLITZED4U (Nov 11, 2007)

Ne other thoughts on this?


----------



## pacman (Nov 14, 2007)

i always thought it was in between, closer to soft i think since weed is so easy to clone


----------



## ozone (Nov 22, 2007)

MJ is softwood. But not all trees are hardwood either. Pine etc is considered a 'softwood'. If it was me I'd be back to the shop asking for the softwood rooting hormone. Taking clones is tough enuff as it is without using incorrect rooting hormone.


----------



## 2BLITZED4U (Nov 23, 2007)

i just bought some GEL2ROOT its in a dixi cup with a foil lid u just poke a hole in the foil big enuff for the stalk then take cutting and insert into the gel it looks like clear jello and has ALL the hormones u need for soft and med wood cuttings


----------

